# I have orientation tomorrow for my new job and I'm a little afraid



## fortunefaded (Sep 21, 2013)

I just got hired on the spot less than 24 hours ago and I've already completed all the usual paperwork and now I have orientation tomorrow morning. It's at a chain restaurant and I'm going to be a host. This is my first job so other than what I've read on the internet about being a hostess I have no idea what to expect. 

The orientation is only about 2 hours and then there's a week of training and shadowing another host, I think. I'm actually not that nervous about tomorrow but the training seems intimidating. The restaurant gets pretty busy and there's a lot of tables and I know I can memorize the table numbers, but everything else seems a little difficult. The job is more than just showing people to their table and I'm scared of getting fired before I get the hang of it. 
Also I'm petite and have a relatively quiet voice and it takes a bit of effort to make myself heard across a loud room. What if i forget and a customer can't hear me and my manager sees?

Has anyone here ever worked in a busy restaurant? I feel like I'm in over my head but I need the money, the experience, and a reason to leave the house besides school. (which i am missing tomorrow because I was too afraid to tell the GM I was busy)


Also this is kind of off topic but has anyone gotten hired without discussing salary with a manager? Both of the ones I've spoken to so far haven't said anything. I know I'm going to be getting minimum wage and they probably know I know that but is it weird they didn't bring it up? Should i have said something?


----------



## d91 (Jan 19, 2013)

Best of luck to you! 
I have no experience in restaurants but I think you should try and stay calm.. just focus on other things in stead of work!
Also for the salary part.. you should have discussed that with your manager.. If it isn't written anymore maybe you're working for nothing  (probably not, but check with your manager about the details)


----------



## cmselvo (May 10, 2021)

Don't worry, people don't get fired right after getting hired, unless they do something horrible, which you won't. But also dedicate a lot of effort to memorizing what needs to be memorized. Also if the managers don't bring up salary by interview number 2, bring it up, even if it is just minimum wage.


----------



## FloridaGuy48 (Jun 30, 2014)

fortunefaded said:


> I just got hired on the spot less than 24 hours ago and I've already completed all the usual paperwork and now I have orientation tomorrow morning. It's at a chain restaurant and I'm going to be a host. This is my first job so other than what I've read on the internet about being a hostess I have no idea what to expect.
> 
> The orientation is only about 2 hours and then there's a week of training and shadowing another host, I think. I'm actually not that nervous about tomorrow but the training seems intimidating. The restaurant gets pretty busy and there's a lot of tables and I know I can memorize the table numbers, but everything else seems a little difficult. The job is more than just showing people to their table and I'm scared of getting fired before I get the hang of it.
> Also I'm petite and have a relatively quiet voice and it takes a bit of effort to make myself heard across a loud room. What if i forget and a customer can't hear me and my manager sees?
> ...


So how is the host job going so far? Having any problems or parts of the job you hate?


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Hope your orientation which is tomorrow March 26th 2014 your time, but 7 years and three months in the past my time, goes well dude. Man, the SAS space-time continuum thing messes with your head. I hope Sarah Conner goes back to prevent him from taking this job, which inevitably leads him to decide hospitality isn't for him prompting him to go to college for computer science and then subsequently developing Skynet for Kim Jong Un. Becuase North Korean Skynet would probably be the worst kind of Skynet.


----------

